# Any idea what's going on here?



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

So here is a GoogleEarth image of Armleder park from outer space. That's the LMR in the lower right:

 

Here is a close up of the drive and turnaround in the extreme lower right of the image above, magnified:



My question: Does anyone have any idea why a tanker truck drives down to the water and essentially backs in? You can see tire tracks in the gravel that go right into the water. I doubt they're picking up water. Looks to me like they're dumping something. I could be wrong. Anybody care to comment?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

first off, nice job catching that, very observant. second, i would say that looks pretty shady. its possible that there is nothing illegal going on here but i would say the odds are that it was dumping something. i would report this if i were you. there is nothing that can be done about the truck in the pic but they might be repeat offenders. putting it on the radar might get these guys caught in the future if they are indeed dumping.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Definitely AGREE. With the costs of legally disposing of some chemical or industrial wastes skyrocketing, unfortunately this is becoming more common...please REPORT this...


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks shady to me. Looks like a somewhat isolated location also. Good place to dump illegally.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

That truck is for "dust control" and they fill it (and I suspect rinse it) out of the LMR there. I spoke with the driver a few years ago. They use the water to keep the fields from blowing dust everywhere in that Haffner & Sons quarry/facility. I think he said they have permission since they mine sand and gravel. I'll post a picture of the truck when I get home. It looked pretty corny with "DUST CONTROL" written on the side in big black boring text.

Also...I suggest you fish that area the next time you are there. All of that sucking and blowing of water created a nice hole there in the rocks.  I suppose I'll have to delete that part later after all of the talk about sharing spots on the forum though.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

On a somewhat related side note... I just looked at that spot on Google maps and its interesting that if you zoom in even farther than the pic you posted the river level is higher and the gravel bar you see in the first pic is gone. I suspect House is correct in this case, but I'm sure there is some questionable dumping in most of the rivers we like to fish.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yakfish said:


> On a somewhat related side note... I just looked at that spot on Google maps and its interesting that if you zoom in even farther than the pic you posted the river level is higher and the gravel bar you see in the first pic is gone.


Thing about these online map and satellite tools is that most of the time they are outdated with the pictures they use. The pictures you are viewing are probably from the past (a year to a couple years) when they "mapped" the area. So the water level being higher and that sandbar that appears to be "missing" may not be the real time view of the area. Even the Google Earth photos look outdated with everything being green, given the current time of year. 

But I would definitely keep in mind if you visit the area and notice recent activity that could lead to suspision of dumping to definitely report it! Odds are they have "covered" themselves as HOUSE added as "dust control" and are sliding just under the radar.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

In that area now, as I was exploring the other day, it looks like they have cut a channel to the river from that field to drain it. Unfortunately for them, the high water has backed up the channel in to their field, creating sort of a mud lake.


----------



## oneandonlydm (Jan 15, 2013)

Whatever the case is, Ohio Wildlife is now aware of the location.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

That Google earth photo is dated August 29, 2012, so it's not very old at all. The photo is making its way to the proper authorities, but it's available for the world to see. I suspect HOUSE has it figured, though. Isn't there an ink-making company right there too? I think so. 

There's not going to be anything left of the world if we don't take care of it.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

zuelkek said:


> That Google earth photo is dated August 29, 2012, so it's not very old at all. The photo is making its way to the proper authorities, but it's available for the world to see. I suspect HOUSE has it figured, though. Isn't there an ink-making company right there too? I think so.
> 
> There's not going to be anything left of the world if we don't take care of it.


Good work. I suspect House is right in this instance, but its always good to be vigilant. The rivers down here are as great as they are because people do care about them. If they didn't they would surely go to #@*!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i wish google earth would update their pics to current ones


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

zuelkek said:


> There's not going to be anything left of the world if we don't take care of it.


Unfortunately this is true.
I just watched a special on Nat Geo not long ago about America Before Columbus. It really put things in a humbling perspective. The new world's natural resources absolutely abounded at one time.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

House is right, it&#8217;s a truck used for dusk control. I also have seen the guy filling it up. I will say it got my attention but I soon realized it was no big deal. It&#8217;s a good thing that Haffners is controlling the dust. If not then that dusk would make into the river. 

Way to call the authorities attention to something that's a waste of their time....


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Grafton said:


> Way to call the authorities attention to something that's a waste of their time....


I will say that a comment like this gets my attention, but I soon realize it's no big deal.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Grafton said:


> Way to call the authorities attention to something that's a waste of their time....


Over-vigilance is one of the only things protecting our natural resources.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Over-vigilance? Ha 

Why dont you guys do a little more research before you start pointing the pollution finger. 

Oh and dont act like I dont care about the environment or the river I grew up on.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Uncalled for!? I'd say the call to the authorities was uncalled for.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Grafton I'm not sure why you are picking a fight about this... this particular instance could be nothing but this is how polluters get stopped. Make no mistake, there is still a lot of illegal polluting and dumping that goes on.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure ODNR would prefer you let them know of any suspicious activity and let them figure out if it's worth investigating further. Nice job! Rivers Unlimited is an organization that would help if you need help with any issues on the river.

http://www.riversunlimited.org/


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Grafton said:


> Over-vigilance? Ha
> 
> Why dont you guys do a little more research before you start pointing the pollution finger.
> 
> Oh and dont act like I dont care about the environment or the river I grew up on.


im pretty sure you need to calm down sir.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've always heard that it's better to error on the side of caution. I believe that applies here.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

I just took the comment as common reflex negativity and I'm letting it slide. I'm not judging anybody. I happen to know that regulatory agencies welcome and depend on reports from people on the ground. I co-wrote a book about the state of the environment in Indiana (didn't come to press, but that's a whole different story), and in numerous interviews with the Indiana DNR and IDEM, they let me know how much they depend on this and consider it their job to track down tips. And by the way, this kind of thing happens All The Time. My son made a report about what looked like effluent dripping into a small creek, and the EPA checked it out, steered him to the resultant report (merely a bacterial colony), and thanked him for it, also telling him that they depend on such reports.
I'm satisfied that using river water for dust control is quite likely the situation here. I just wanted to talk about it. Anyone in a pollution control agency would not consider it a waste of time to be tipped off to it, of that I have no doubt. 
...and now, back to fishing.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Grafton said:


> Uncalled for!? I'd say the call to the authorities was uncalled for.


As a person in law enforcement, I really doubt that ODNR is as butthurt as you are about possible uncovering a company utilizing the river in a harmful way. If everyone's attitude was to not call upon law enforcement because it would be a waste of their time, then this country would be in shambles. He was just sharing his opinion, just as you were and you are both entitled to it. Why turn this into an argument? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I think Grafton knew what this truck was for and he is belittling others for not knowing. Good job Grafton. I'd rather be safe than sorry. I would have called also if not to report to at least question.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

We need a fleet of these trucks, maybe they can get this high river back down 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I too "suggested" notifying authorities. Am GLAD it was not illegal dumping, but busting the guy`s chops for giving the authorities a potential "heads up" seems a bit off base. If anyone ever sees a tanker truck pumping glowing crud into the river that makes it boil or covers it with sludge, we`ll all just IGNORE it next time, OK? Would rather lose the river than potentially bend anyone out of shape...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Grafton said:


> Uncalled for!? I'd say the call to the authorities was uncalled for.



Seems a bit of over reaction...or a guilty conscience.


----------

